# Leasing a bitch to get started?



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello all, I have mentioned before that I am interested in someday breeding GSDs. I want to do it the right way and start with an excellent bitch as a foundation. I am just wondering, do established breeders sometimes lease out their breeding females to a new breeder as a way for them to get started, or is that not done in the dog world? I know it is important to be mentored by an experienced breeder when starting a breeding program, so it just seems like a logical extension to that idea so the new breeder can start with a tested and titled bitch that is already a proven mother. Or would that be too risky for the experienced breeder?


----------

